# Gaggia Factory 105



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

I've just acquired this beauty from a forum member. It's in really good condition for a early post millennium machine.

Having refurbished a couple of Classics I thought I would strip this down! I wonder if anyone can tell me if the group internal piston sleeve pulls directly out? or do by I clean it in situ and with what? Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Those indentations are there to help you unwind the sleeve. it's a fine thread but only a few mm so will not take too many turns.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> Those indentations are there to help you unwind the sleeve. it's a fine thread but only a few mm so will not take too many turns.


 Many thanks for your reply. I wasn't aware it was threaded on!

If I am successful in removing the sleeve, then a good clean degrease, reassemble with food safe grease?

I am fascinated by the build quality and by the way it operates😀


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

@Mulligrub This may help.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Brilliant! Thanks for that.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

I made a piston sleeve removal tool from a door latch spindle. After a bit of honing with a file on the shoulders of the spindle, I was able to ease the sleeve out. Now waiting for the group head gasket set to arrive to complete the service.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Quite clean inside the head.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Nice work. These are great machines to work on!

Any mods up your sleeve? (pardon the pun!!)


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Having reassembled the machine, ( been waiting for some suitable food safe grease for the gaskets) I attempted to put the shower screen back held in place by the gasket acquired as part of a service kit from the shop in Glasgow.

I can't seem to engage the gasket in place sufficiently to hold the shower screen? The gasket has a flat and a round side, flat to the Portafilter side? It for some reason won't engage. I have even tried putting back the "O" ring that the machine came with.

Any suggestions please!

Thank you.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

After you insert the gasket have you tried using the portafilter with the basket removed to snug it into place?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you for your reply and video. Although the machine in the clip isn't a Gaggia, the Portafilter technique is the same. I have tried this method without success I am afraid.

I am thinking the new gasket is not compatible? I'll have another go tomorrow. 🤞


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

I am having great difficulty with the gasket that "holds" the shower screen in place on my factory 105 ( a La Pavoni Europiccola) in all but name.

I have replaced all of the group head gaskets. When it comes to engaging the gasket that holds the shower screen in place, it locates with the aide of the Portafilter first without the basket, then with the basket in. It locks in tightly, I've even left the Portafilter in place overnight.

On switching the machine on and venting the steam, as recommended. I raise the lever which allows hot water to flow through the group, it is at this stage the shower screen promptly drops down. I am using the correct gasket and not an "O" ring. Then I start the whole process again! Any suggestions gratefully received.

thank you.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Might be worth checking that the shower screen is not clogged up with grease from the piston seals. I understand that can cause this issue on a Londinium


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Can a Mod move this thread and incorporate into my original Factory 105 thread please. I am sorry that I should have done this and not started a new thread. 
Thank you.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Jollybean said:


> Might be worth checking that the shower screen is not clogged up with grease from the piston seals. I understand that can cause this issue on a Londinium


 Thank you for your reply.

I have checked for any excess grease, there doesn't seem to be any. The shower screen looks as if it's firmly in position. It's when hot water is run through it that it moves?


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Can a Mod @DavecUKmove this thread and incorporate into my original Factory 105 thread started Nov 17th please. I am sorry that I should have done this and not started a new thread. 
Thank you.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Many thanks @DavecUK for your help.👍


----------

